

Ask HN: have you used 23andMe? - keiferski

Were you satisfied? I&#x27;m mainly interested in the genealogical results.
======
23andmeuser
Yeah I got one. I found out I have hemachromatosis which I'm now being treated
for.

I also found out I have two copies of apoe4 which sucks (11x greater risk of
alzhiemers!) but I've up my exercise and coffee as a result of that.

------
GuiA
Yep, I got it a year or so ago when they run an A/B test that allowed you to
get it for the one time fee of $49.

I bought it mostly out of curiosity- and it was fun to discover the results,
and show them to my parents etc.

Since then, I go back on the website maybe every 6 months or so, as they add
some new stuff.

I don't regret spending $49, but I definitely wouldn't have spent any more
money on it.

That being said, I'm young and healthy, so I wasn't looking for anything in it
beyond the novelty aspect.

~~~
palidanx
I just submitted my 23andme and was just curious if you enter information
about yourself or do you keep your profile private?

------
fatalerrorx3
I got a 23andme kit from work and I thought the results were interesting...it
said that I'm 5x higher average risk for Colo-rectal cancer, and 17x higher
average risk of developing gallstones...which interestingly enough my Grandpa
had Colo-rectal cancer, and my mom had gallbladder surgery (and so did 3 of
her sisters)...so my results were actually very interesting

------
gw666
Yes, ditto what @GuiA said. The results were interesting but nothing earth
shattering. I paid $100, and I feel it was worth it.

------
Asparagirl
23andMe is good, but FamilyTreeDNA is better for purely genealogical results,
as they have a bigger database for comparisons and the people you might match
are more likely to have researched their backgrounds more thoroughly.

